
OS X and iOS are not jails | TUAW - The Unofficial Apple Weblog - kposehn
http://www.tuaw.com/2011/10/11/os-x-and-ios-are-not-jails/
======
daedalus_j
And TUAW just keeps losing credibility as anything other than rapid Apple
fanboys.

The author says that they have a car that they don't understand and couldn't
do anything to even if they did, but they don't miss their old impala. It
makes sense that you don't want a crappy car, but that doesn't mean that you
DO want a car that requires you to overpay the only mechanic in town who
understands it.

This entire argument is just one big logical fallacy based around the idea
that the only two options are "free software wild-west" vs "smooth user
experience". Those are not two ends of a spectrum, nor are they mutually
exclusive.

------
nr0mx
It's unfortunate the author leaps from Stallman's "computer as a jail" comment
to this:

"It's at this point that I have to wonder whether Stallman or any of the other
members of the free software movement have ever spent any appreciable amount
of time in an actual jail or jail-like environment. "

This, despite linking to
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jail_(computer_security)> in the very first
paragraph.

Sigh.

